
Corona Remedy: Protein That Binds to Covid 19 Spikes Found - sova
https://nazology.net/archives/55717
======
WheelsAtLarge
This seems to be a nice step forward I hope they can move forward with it
fast.

What really blew me away was that I was able to read and understand the
article given that it was written in Japanese and translated to English using
google translate. WoW!

